# SPIKE BULL HUNTING



## crazytohunt (Aug 3, 2009)

I HAVE CURRENTLY BOUGHT A SPIKE BULL TAG FOR THIS YEARS HUNT AND HAVE BOUGHT THEM FOR THE PAST 5 YEARS AND HAVE HAD NO LUCK. HAVE NOT EVEN SEEN ONE. MY DAD HAS A COW TAG FOR THE BOOK CLIFFS THIS YEAR AND WAS WONDERING HOW GOOD MY CHANCES ARE AT SHOOTING A SPIKE UP IN THAT AREA. BECAUSE I HAVE BEEN HUNTING THE FISH LAKE FOREST AREA IN THE PAST AND NO LUCK. THIS YEAR I AM GOING TO TRY THE BOOK CLIFFS. IF ANY ONE CAN GIVE ME ANY INFO ON WHERE TO HUNT FOR A GOOD CHANCE FOR SPIKE I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT.
THANKS


----------



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

crazytohunt
I would love to help you out, but I'm not really sure about the bookcliffs area, and you'll probably need to provide more specifics on what you've done the past 5 years and not seen any elk on the fishlake area. From my experience you can go pretty much anywhere in the state and locate a herd of elk if you are willing to hike a bit and take the time to scout. I'm also a bit confused because you posted asking for help for a cow tag on a fishlake unit, and said that you hadn't hunted there before, but you mentioned in this post that you have hunted the fishlake unit (I'm assuming that you have hunted a different section of the fishlake unit? I haven't looked at the boundaries for the unit you are referring to as of yet though so I may be way off here) Like I mentioned earlier most people are very willing to help out and this is a great forum to learn from others experiences, but I've also learned that it is better to first try and help out and answer other people's questions and provide some help before asking for locations on where to hunt in all of your first 3 posts. Most people tend to keep that kind of info close to the chest. I hope I don't come off sounding like a jerk or rude in anyway, but that is just my .02 on what I've noticed from being a member of the forum for the past couple of years. But again, I don't mind giving you some pointers on the general fishlake area if you can provide some additional info on what you've tried and done in the past.


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

If you can't find elk at fishlake then you won't find them anywhere. there are plenty of elk on that unit but sometimes you have to move from drainage to drainage to find them. once they are located you will usually find many. fishlake is also very 4 wheeler friendly and helps you cover a lot of area. Maybe give that a try if you haven't. keep trying and good luck.


----------



## crazytohunt (Aug 3, 2009)

YES I HAVE HUNTED A DIFFERENT PART OF THE FISH LAKE AREA UP AND AROUND ANTHONYS FLATTS. AND UP BY MOLLYS NIPPLE. THATS WHERE I HAVE HUNTED THE PAST FIVE YEARS FOR ELK AND HAVE ONLY SEEN MANY COWS AND BIG BRANCH BULLS. BUT NEVER ANY SPIKES. THATS WHY THIS YEAR I AM GOING TO TRY THE BOOK CLIFFS BECAUSE MY DAD DREW A COW TAG FOR THE SAN ARROYO WASH JUST BELOW THE BOOK CLIFFS. AND WAS JUST CURIOUS IF ANY HAVE SEEN ANY SPIKE BULLS IN THE BOOK CLIFF AREA. IF ANY COULD GIVE ME ANY INFO ON THAT I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

I made my first trip to the Book Cliffs this year lst month with a buddy who drew a roadless area tag. It was my first trip to the Books. We came in from the north, turning south on the road a little past Bottle Hollow. We saw one spike and some cows right on the road a little north of PR Spring just before dark. The only thing we saw in the roadless area was mature bulls, cows and calves. We walked about 25-30 miles in two days. We also saw a lot of smallish bucks, and one bear. 

When we left, we went off the south end and down to the freeway, then over to Thompson Springs and back up to the north end of the roadless area. Still nothing but mature bulls and cows there. There is an awful lot of country in the Book Cliffs, so you may have to cover some ground to find an elk, even though there are a lot of them there. 

I think it would be a good idea to thin out the elk herd this year in places where the deer hunting used to be good, but the elk have increasingly crowded them out. Places where spikes were not legal in the past are now wide open, and we need to take advantage of this window of opportunity. That's what I plan to do this year.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

crazytohunt said:


> YES I HAVE HUNTED A DIFFERENT PART OF THE FISH LAKE AREA UP AND AROUND ANTHONYS FLATTS. AND UP BY MOLLYS NIPPLE. THATS WHERE I HAVE HUNTED THE PAST FIVE YEARS FOR ELK AND HAVE ONLY SEEN MANY COWS AND BIG BRANCH BULLS. BUT NEVER ANY SPIKES. THATS WHY THIS YEAR I AM GOING TO TRY THE BOOK CLIFFS BECAUSE MY DAD DREW A COW TAG FOR THE SAN ARROYO WASH JUST BELOW THE BOOK CLIFFS. AND WAS JUST CURIOUS IF ANY HAVE SEEN ANY SPIKE BULLS IN THE BOOK CLIFF AREA. IF ANY COULD GIVE ME ANY INFO ON THAT I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT


Just like me in my young days of posting, everything has to be IN CAPITALS.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you sure you'll be hunting the book cliffs? Just curious, cause in the last five years you have NOT been hunting the Fishlake! Your about 30-40 miles off as the crow flies, 80ish from the nipple down to mayfield, south to salina, north 8 miles then about 5 more before entering the nearest part of the Fishlake boundary. No wonder you haven't seen any Elk, you've been lost for five years!


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

HAHAHAHA :shock: :shock: 

I was thinking the exact same thing Greenhead!!!!! I think he does not even know WHERE he is!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Hammer74 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think he is talking about Mary's Nipple (Musinia Peak) on the fishlake and manti border


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Hammer74 said:


> I think he is talking about Mary's Nipple (Musinia Peak) on the fishlake and manti border


I think you are right....and that is NOT on the Fishlake Unit!!!!!!


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hammer74 said:


> I think he is talking about Mary's Nipple (Musinia Peak) on the fishlake and manti border


That's exactly where he was, well maybe? Haha, I think he needs eye glasses to solve his problem of not seeing elk, if you can't see the BIG wooden sign 5yrs in a row that says "entering Manti-LaSal National forest" how you gonna see elk?


----------



## Hammer74 (Nov 7, 2008)

Greenhead 2 said:


> Hammer74 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he is talking about Mary's Nipple (Musinia Peak) on the fishlake and manti border
> ...


 :rotfl: -BaHa!-


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Molly's nipple, Mary's nipple, Grand Tetons... Bunch of horny mountain men!!! Been gone trapping too long and need to get back to civilization is what I say.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

In the 2 hours that I looked for elk last week on the fish lake area, 21 of the 75+ bulls I saw were spikes. How have you not even seen a spike to shoot at??? I could have shot any one of the spikes with a rifle, the farthest shot being roughly 300 yards.


----------



## crazytohunt (Aug 3, 2009)

I really dont know why i have not seen any spikes to shoot at. I have hiked all up and down the area looking for them and have only found a bunch of cows and mature bull elk up there. My uncle goes up a week before the hunt and scouts around and sees the spikes but when it comes time to actually getting to hunt them there gone. No where to be seen. Thats why this year i am going to try the book cliffs and try my chances there with maybe finding a spike. I was just curious if any one new more about the book cliffs and if they have seen any spikes up there. since this year they opened it up for spike hunt. And i wish you guys would quite being mean about everything i say. I posted this for help not to get critisized. So if any has any information on where in the book cliffs would be a good place to look or any info on spikes up there please i would really appreciate the help


----------

